
How A Clandestine Las Vegas Birthday Party Changed My Approach to Hiring - peter_d_sherman
https://medium.com/startup-grind/how-a-clandestine-las-vegas-birthday-party-changed-my-approach-to-hiring-aa79e2c5da
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpts:

"It finally dawned on me: _if I was spending so much time keeping people
honest, maybe I was hiring the wrong people._ "

[...]

"...many team members I hired turned out to be superstars. They went the extra
mile for clients, did amazing work, and never missed deadlines. One day, I
decided to analyze these “lucky” hires: Was there something they had in common
that I could screen for in new candidates?

It turned out there was. While these people had the necessary skills,

 _they also demonstrated a clear sense of ownership of their work._ "

